# Website Designers?



## tyler0421

Anyone know a good web designer I about to start a new website but I need someone to design it and teach me how to keep it up.


----------



## fishn4real

I need one also; starting an Auction business. I had made a contact on the forum a couple of months ago, but the guy never got back to me with an estimate or the info requested, and of course I lost his contact info.

Maybe Chris can direct us to someone. ?????


----------



## kelly1

There was a guy that did it on here. He use to pm me all the time because my website looked like [email protected]#@@.I will see if I can find one of his old pm's, but if you want to to it yourself& it is very easy to do with web easy about 40 bucks plus 10.00-20.00 for hosting a month. My website is not great but alot better than last year & a whole lot cheaper than paying someone 500-1000.


----------



## Brandon

Hey yall, i know you probably dont know me, i am Leo;s good buddy and i do lots of computer stuff. I can design webpages and have them hosted for you. I dont know on a price or anyhting yet, but i could set one up for you, im guessing at around 50 dollars and teach you some stuff. The one i like to use is prety basic and really easy to learn. If you want a sample, http://AvalonCustom4x4.ath.cx is the one me and leo are using to promote our stuff that we are starting to put together, it is slow though, cause it is leo...lol.

Let me know what you think and give me a call. 

Brandon (Milton-Pace Area)

(850) 910 1021


----------



## Corpsman

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=SmallTxt width="80%"><DIV id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl2_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer onmouseover="InstantASP_OpenMenuMouseOver('_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl2_smAuthorName','_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl2_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer','<table width=100% class=PanelBar_OuterTable cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td><table width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=7><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>View Member\'s Profile</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>Add to Buddy List</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendPrivateMessage\',\'562\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Private Message\'>Send Private Message</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendEmail\',\'562\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Email To Member\'>Send Email To Member</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butShowMemberPosts\',\'562\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Find All Member\s Posts\'>Find All Member\'s Posts</a></tr></td></tr></table></td></tr></table>','165px');" style="DISPLAY: inline" onclick="InstantASP_OpenMenu('_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl2_smAuthorName','_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl2_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer','<table width=100% class=PanelBar_OuterTable cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td><table width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=7><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>View Member\'s Profile</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>Add to Buddy List</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendPrivateMessage\',\'562\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Private Message\'>Send Private Message</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendEmail\',\'562\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Email To Member\'>Send Email To Member</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butShowMemberPosts\',\'562\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Find All Member\s Posts\'>Find All Member\'s Posts</a></tr></td></tr></table></td></tr></table>','165px');">fire228makes some nice looking sites.</DIV></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## fishn4real

> *Corpsman (2/13/2008)*<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=SmallTxt width="80%"><DIV id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl2_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer style="DISPLAY: inline" onclick="InstantASP_OpenMenu('_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl2_smAuthorName','_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl2_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer','<table width=100% class=PanelBar_OuterTable cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td><table width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=7><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>View Member\'s Profile</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>Add to Buddy List</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendPrivateMessage\',\'562\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Private Message\'>Send Private Message</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendEmail\',\'562\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Email To Member\'>Send Email To Member</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butShowMemberPosts\',\'562\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Find All Member\s Posts\'>Find All Member\'s Posts</a></tr></td></tr></table></td></tr></table>','165px');" onmouseover="InstantASP_OpenMenuMouseOver('_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl2_smAuthorName','_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl2_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer','<table width=100% class=PanelBar_OuterTable cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td><table width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=7><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>View Member\'s Profile</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>Add to Buddy List</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendPrivateMessage\',\'562\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Private Message\'>Send Private Message</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendEmail\',\'562\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Email To Member\'>Send Email To Member</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butShowMemberPosts\',\'562\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Find All Member\s Posts\'>Find All Member\'s Posts</a></tr></td></tr></table></td></tr></table>','165px');">fire228makes some nice looking sites.</DIV></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


I remember now; this was the guy that was going to get some info together for me. He did some design work for one of the forum members, but he never got back to me. I'm still looking and now getting ready to roll.


----------



## Brandon

Do yall like the one i gave an example of or what?

Let me know please. I want to know if people like my sites. There are many styles that come with the site too, diferent themes and i can add a theme if you find one you like too. 

Brandon


----------



## fire228

Hey peeps! :letsdrink



I just happend to drop by this subject and saw my name posted, lol, wow!



I can help you out with websites, I have done sites from the very basic html to the one I now own in my signiture. I can also do logos if someone need one. I have been a little out of the loop lately as far as web design and stuff because of family and work but now I am ready to roll. My prices wont break your bank account but unfortunately I cant do them for free either.

If you need something let me know.....



:usaflag


----------



## Sequoiha

My son does it as well, He is CWBerube here on the forum... give him a call...:usaflag


----------



## Brandon

Well, im still going here, im doing anotherone for someone from Emerald Coast Jeepers and it will be up when i get the pictures from her.

I also build computers for those who need a new computer. I can form to any budget and any needs. I get some good products and good prices for some rather expensive items otherwise.

Let me know: 9101021

Brandon


----------



## haworthfloors.com

I had mine done by paul's web solutions, He's a cool guy easy to work with too.

there is a link on my website. www.haworthfloors.com 

:usaflag


----------



## Chris Couture

I build and develop web sites... http://www.pensacolawebdesigns.com  



I have been a freelance web developer for over 10 years.


----------



## Joetrain

^^^^^^^ how could you go wrong with this company? 
A population of 55.7 lakh. WTH.
~JOE~


----------

